
Show HN: A Tool for Communicating Uncertainty - markhalonen
https://uncertain.io/
======
markhalonen
Aimed towards software developers who are asked to provide estimations, which
always have uncertainty. Blog Post: [https://medium.com/@markhalonen/a-gross-
oversimplification-e...](https://medium.com/@markhalonen/a-gross-
oversimplification-ec1453af615b)

------
vinayms
I tried to guess the meaning of the curves in your medium article, and I
failed with all. Either I am more stupid than I know or the graphs need to be
augmented with word descriptions to help the interpretation. If its the
latter, why need graphs?

If this is just about capturing duration, won't an annotated bar be better
than a curve of arbitrary slope and shape?

------
johnmyleswhite
Small nit: if the curve is continuous, should the y-axis be labeled density
rather than probability? Closely linked: is anything being done to ensure the
curve integrates to 1? I imagine the answer is "the scale changes as you
draw", but that seems a bit confusing since drawing doesn't usually change the
structure of the surface being drawn on.

~~~
your-nanny
Given the target use case for this, isn't that a bit of misplaced precision?
Unless your boss is a quant, then the distinction will likely just go over
their head, or worse, interfere with the gist of the message trying to be
conveyed.

------
your-nanny
couldn't get working on touch screen.

biggest problem I see is that it projects a misleading vaneer of precision.
Others might take it too literally. Suggestion: use cartoon-like graphs/fonts
to convey idea that these are back of the envelope projections.

~~~
gitgud
Makes sense to me, [1] RoughJs would be l a good library to do that.

[1]
[https://github.com/pshihn/rough/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/pshihn/rough/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
your-nanny
that's a fun library! thanks for bringing it to my attention.

------
wingerlang
That's pretty cool. Perhaps make the charts sharable online and allow drawing
with the left-mouse button.

